# Amplificador HDC 20 W, clase A, 2 en 1 !!!



## diegomj1973 (Ago 20, 2017)

Este amplificador que les traigo está en su etapa experimental. Lo he concebido inicialmente desde objetivos muy simples:

1) Que su salida pueda operar desde muy bajas polarizaciones hasta enteramente en clase A.

2) Que empleé fuente simétrica.

3) Que contenga la menor cantidad de condensadores en el paso de la señal. De ser posible, solo uno (el de entrada, para transformar al amplificador de uso universal).

4) Que su salida pueda operar puramente en single ended ó push pull ó alguna situación intermedia a elección. Para este punto, sería interesante contar con un potenciómetro en el frontal del amplificador, que permita ajustar a voluntad el perfil del espectro de distorsión que más nos agrade.

5) Que contenga la menor cantidad de etapas para lograr los objetivos anteriores y que esa mínima cantidad permita lograr parámetros de calidad comparables a los de los amplificadores que lo logran separando las funciones en una mayor cantidad de etapas.

6) Que su salida contenga transistores de la misma polaridad, tanto hacia un rail como hacia el otro, de modo que permita obtener la mayor simetría de funcionamiento en operación en push pull. De esta forma, nos aseguramos de cancelar más eficazmente los H2 mayoritariamente generados por la etapa de entrada y que el residuo de distorsión resultante operando la salida en push pull sea extremadamente bajo (siempre que se haga un excelente apareamiento de los transistores de salida).

Si bien el esquema que he concebido y simulado es algo más complejo que el que se ha probado tal cual van a ver en los videos, el mismo me ha servido para sacar mis primeras impresiones y conclusiones:



No se han incorporado dos resistencias (una para cada source de los mosfets de salida, de 0,15 ohmios x 10 W cada una) y se ha probado polarizando la base del transistor de entrada a través de un simple trimpot de 50 K, obviando para la prueba el modo que tengo pensado implementar para la compensación del offset del voltaje de salida con la variación de la temperatura.

La prueba que pueden ver se ha hecho a 4 ohmios, aunque el amplificador está pensado para operar hasta una impedancia mínima de 2 ohmios.

La potencia máxima de la prueba ha sido de hasta 7,76 W RMS, aunque puede dar hasta 20 W sobre 2 ohmios, alcanzándose este último nivel con una distorsión de 0,016 % a 1 KHz. Para rangos menores a los 20 W, la distorsión podría estar en torno de los 0,003 % o, incluso, menos.

Si bien para esta primera prueba eran necesarios solo un poco menos de 1 A de bías, se polarizó a algo como 1,3 A (simplemente, por garantizar márgenes de seguridad para operación en clase A en todo el rango). La prueba fue operando en push pull.

Cuando me junte con más tiempo, subo gráficas de simulación, para que vean lo excelentemente bien que puede desempeñarse.

Como dato que me sorprende es que no he visto en ningún libro de consulta ni en internet un esquema similar a este mismo desarrollado enteramente por mí.

La primera impresión subjetiva que puedo decirles es: T O T A L M E N T E
I M P R E S I O N A N T E .

Si el cursor del trimpot de 500 ohmios está totalmente desplazado hacia el colector del BC550C, opera en single ended: el mosfet IRFP150N en la parte superior del esquema opera como fuente de corriente constante.

Si el cursor del trimpot de 500 ohmios está casi a mitad de recorrido, tenemos la condición de la menor THD. Este punto habría que buscarlo con la ayuda de Daqarta y un oscilador de buena calidad, analizando simultáneamente la composición espectral tanto del oscilador como de la salida del amplificador. Otra forma de buscarlo es dotar al esquema mostrado de las resistencias de source mencionadas, midiendo voltaje alterno de baja frecuencia sobre esas mismas resistencias, al inyectar un tono puro de entre 20 a 50 Hz (cuando los voltajes se igualan, se encuentra la simetría de operación en baja frecuencia, al menos).

El bías de diseño es de 2 A, para operación en push pull bajo 2 ohmios como mínima carga, señal de entrada de hasta 2 V RMS y potencia de salida de hasta 15,52 W RMS en clase A pura. Desde los 15,52 W RMS hasta los 20 W RMS aprox. es bajo transición a otra modalidad de operación.

Los dos transistores de señal bipolares operan como amplificador diferencial vertical y como splitter de fase, simultáneamente. Algo muy raro de ver en esquemas tradicionales.

Las siglas del amplificador corresponden a mis iniciales.

Vean qué arroja a 1 W sobre 8 ohmios :



Solo 0,0004 % de THD a 1 KHz !!!

Vean su bajísima IMD a 1 KHz inyectando dos señales de 19 KHz y 20 KHz :

Ver el archivo adjunto 155643

Los esquemas asociados a la entrada de señal que muestro a continuación, son los que he analizado hasta el momento como para compensar el offset del voltaje de salida con la variación de temperatura y como para compensar contra alguna variación de voltaje de alimentación (este último, en caso de no emplear voltaje de alimentación estabilizado):





En este último esquema, la resistencia podría estar en el orden de los 150 a 180 K (sujeto a pruebas aún). Si bien esta resistencia podría levantar el nivel de ruido de Johnson en una zona muy sensible del amplificador, por otro lado permitiría levantar la impedancia de entrada entre 6 a 8 veces respecto de la de la prueba en los videos mostrados.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 21, 2017)

Hola diego se escucha muy bien el amplificador, por que es necesario colocar un condensador de tanta capacitancia para acoplar la entrada, tiene que ver con el usar tan pocos componentes?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 21, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Hola diego se escucha muy bien el amplificador, por que es necesario colocar un condensador de tanta capacitancia para acoplar la entrada, tiene que ver con el usar tan pocos componentes?



El bruto condensador de entrada es simplemente para tratar de mantener similar distorsión en baja frecuencia que lo que se da en el rango de frecuencia de las voces y, además, que la envolvente de la amplitud correspondiente a cualquier sonido amortiguado de baja frecuencia (golpe de bombo, por ejemplo) se mantenga lo más parecido al original. Ese experimento es algo que vengo practicando desde hace un tiempo y en las pruebas de escucha lo alcanzo a percibir (cosa que corroboran mis simulaciones, donde marcan diferencias visuales apreciables entre cortar en los límites tradicionales de fci según textos y cortar bastante más abajo de lo tradicional, es decir, entre una y dos décadas aún más abajo en frecuencia).

Luego de las primeras sucias y cochinas pruebas, hice una mínima reorganización de algunos cables como para suprimir cualquier posible ruido que, aunque parezca mentira, no lo hubo nunca.

Así como arranqué, no se escuchó ni un hiss de fondo ni tampoco un solo ronquido de ripple. Es razonable que así sea ya que el PSRR en la simulación arrojaba 61 dB de rechazo en muy buena parte de la banda audible , lo que considero más que aceptable.

Por más que las pruebas las estoy haciendo en monofónico (canal derecho del CD) y con parlantes que dan lástima e, incluso, dos de ellos sin gabinete acústico y sin tratamiento acústico ambiente alguno, el grado de detalles que percibo de las grabaciones a las que creí estar acostumbrado a escuchar es alucinante y nuevo. Por otro lado, todo lo percibo muy neutro, sin absolutamente nada de sibilancias entre los 3 KHz y los 7 KHz, con una amplitud de reproducción de frecuencias muy amplia. Da toda la sensación de una reproducción en vivo y, lograr eso mismo, creo es indicativo que las cosas van muy bien encaminadas desde, al menos, la circuitería.

No me quiero ni imaginar lo que sonaría con transductores acordes a la pureza de la señal que creo se está logrando con este simple pero muy efectivo diseño .

Estos últimos dos videos, creo les va a gustar mucho. En uno de ellos "clavo" la cámara a los parlantes como para que vean qué tan silencioso queda sin señal. Debo advertir que la cámara no es nada fiel y el sonido que percibo es muy superior a lo que puede quedar registrado .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 26, 2017)

Aquí les acerco algunas curvas de interés para que el circuito pueda ser evaluado de una forma mucho más integral:







Análisis transitorio para carga de 2 ohmios:



Disculpen el hecho de que algunas especificaciones están en inglés, ya que lo estoy compartiendo con miembros de otro foro también.

Aquí el circuito con los valores de ajuste orientativo y con el agregado de las resistencias de source mencionadas:



Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Ago 29, 2017)

Muy buenas, Diego excelente aporte, en cuanto termine lo que tengo empezado le meto mano, para comparar ,y el tema de la temperatura en los finales, me imagino que habrá que preparar bastante aluminio, y si se hace trabajar en dos ohm...
Saludos  y felicitaciones!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 29, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, Diego excelente aporte, en cuanto termine lo que tengo empezado le meto mano, para comparar ,y el tema de la temperatura en los finales, me imagino que habrá que preparar bastante aluminio, y si se hace trabajar en dos ohm...
> Saludos  y felicitaciones!!!



Muchas gracias rulfo. Me alegro a que te le animes. Tené presente que este diseño está en su fase experimental, aunque si bien funciona excelentemente bien y lo he probado y me ha gustado hasta la médula, estoy analizando en cómo minimizar los corrimientos propios del offset del voltaje de salida con la temperatura y la variación del voltaje de alimentación. Una opción por la que seguramente me decante sea la de la resistencia dispuesta entre colector y base del transistor bipolar PNP de entrada (resistencia que se convertiría en una serie de una resistencia fija más un trimpot multivueltas, para facilitar un ajuste más preciso del offset). Esto último aún lo tengo que probar, a no ser que vos me ganes de mano en esa prueba y nos orientes en los resultados .

Un gran abrazo, mi amigo.

PD: estoy un poco corto de tiempo y, para colmo, lo estoy compartiendo simultáneamente en diyaudio.com, donde aparentemente ha gustado y hasta recibí comentarios del mismo Hugh Dean o más conocido como AKSA (Amplificadores ASPEN, Australia) y algún que otro groso de ahí.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 4, 2017)

Estoy gratamente sorprendido por la acogida que ha tenido mi diseño en www.diyaudio.com. Al parecer, configuré un esquema que no ha sido explorado ni explotado en sus verdaderas potencialidades, todavía. Me han citado el famoso amplificador NAD 3020 (que aparece como un icónico amplificador integrado estéreo, considerado uno de los más importantes componentes de la historia del audio de alta fidelidad, según la propia wikipedia ), como precedente, aunque viendo su esquema se vé claramente que el verdadero potencial del diferencial vertical o rush cascode no ha sido siquiera aprovechado por la prestigiosa gente de NAD Electronics.



Monstruos como "Hugh Dean" (conocido como AKSA, de Aspen Amplifiers), el mismísimo "Nico Ras" (del cual supe seguir hace unos años algunos de sus aclamados diseños) y "XRKaudio, a subsidiary of RFA Systems, LLC", son algunos de los que se han interesado en mi diseño y han visto sus potencialidades. Hoy, me he enterado muy gratamente que XRKaudio ya ha armado el amplificador y ha quedado muy gustosamente sorprendido por su alta calidad y desempeño.

Si ellos me lo permiten, voy a ver si puedo compartir por aquí el diseño de la PCB, lugar donde acostumbré a dar origen a mis ideas y donde quisiera que mis aportes queden enteramente desarrollados (desde principio a fin, con todas sus mejoras), probados y compartidos. Mucho más me interesaría contar con más gente aquí que también los pruebe y disfrute.

El diseño probado allí fué este:



Aquí está la compensación del offset del voltaje de salida con la variación de la temperatura:



Aquí mi sorpresa!!! :



Aquí los enlaces a usos del rush cascode, como precedentes cercanos a mi idea, pero sin que en ello se haya visto toda la potencialidad de esos dos simples transistorcitos:

https://mrevil.asvachin.eu/amp/topologies/rush/

Enlace muy interesante, aunque llega a un nivel de complejidad de implementación que no resulta muy práctico, sin ver que la solución es muchísimo más sencilla .

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/159910-rush-cascode-inputstage-jlh-10w.html

Ahí vuelven a desaprovechar el valor de oro de ese otro colector del par de entrada .

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/159815-rush-cascode-headphone-amp-jlh-output-stage.html

Siguieron sin ver la potencialidad de ese colector .


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 4, 2017)

Felicitaciones Diego.!
Una pregunta: será crítico el layout de la pcb en este caso?
Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 4, 2017)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Felicitaciones Diego.!
> Una pregunta: será crítico el layout de la pcb en este caso?
> Gracias



No creo. Fijate que yo lo probé sin gate stoppers y con total descuido técnico y me funcionó perfecto.

Creo que mientras se manejen solo 1 par de mosfets a la salida, no deberían aparecer problemas.

Sinceramente, nunca tuve inconvenientes con oscilaciones de ningún tipo, aún evitando emplear los gates stoppers. Creo es más un inconveniente de cuando agrupamos muchos pares de salida que otra cosa.

Un abrazo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 5, 2017)

Aquí les traigo las mediciones que muy gentilmente el miembro xrk971 de www.diyaudio.com pudo efectuar a mi diseño, con equipamiento de mayor precisión que yo lamentablemente no dispongo :

Los resultados reales son asombrosos , aunque si bien me sorprende gratamente, todo lo tenía previsto ya habiendo analizado y efectuado todos los test posibles en la simulación (fueron muchísimas horas de juego, antes de destapar la idea y darla a conocer ).

Asimismo, tengan presente que para las mediciones que este miembro ha efectuado, las cuales no dejan de ser sorprendentes, es posible que quede resto para obtener aún mejores mediciones, dado que todavía no ha jugado con la posición del trimpot de 500 ohmios, que permitiría operar la salida en modo puramente push pull, con las ventajas que eso acarrearía para los números.









Por último, un poco de los comentarios favorables, combustible que siempre ayuda a impulsarse en superarse en cada cosa que uno emprenda :


----------



## Diego German (Sep 6, 2017)

Interesante tu trabajo Diego  seria bueno probarlo, el clase A con 2n3055 que arme realmente no filtraba ningún ruido y eso que ocupe una fuente SMPS DC-DC y eso me gusto mucho   así pues me gustaría armar y escuchar tu diseño realmente me entusiasma.

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 6, 2017)

Diego German dijo:


> Interesante tu trabajo Diego  seria bueno probarlo, el clase A con 2n3055 que arme realmente no filtraba ningún ruido y eso que ocupe una fuente SMPS DC-DC y eso me gusto mucho   así pues me gustaría armar y escuchar tu diseño realmente me entusiasma.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias por interesarte. Estoy convencido que no te defraudará .

Mirá las fabulosas mediciones que le arrojó al que lo armó, en distintos puntos de ajuste del trimpot de 500 ohmios (el que permite variar el perfil del espectro de distorsión):

















Vean que era como yo sostenía: aún le quedaba resto para seguir bajando la distorsión. De 0,0021 % o 0,0022 % pudo llegar a los 0,0014 %!!!.

Saludos

PD: con este diseño puede demostrarse fácilmente que no es necesario una alta complejidad de circuitos y una gran cantidad de etapas para medir bien y, lo que es mucho más importante aún, puede superar muy ampliamente desempeños de equipos de innecesario mayor costo.


----------



## Diego German (Sep 7, 2017)

Esa distorsiona es a +-15VDC y con con carga de 8ohms :O te hago una consulta, si subo la tensión de alimentación hasta los +-20VDC, cual seria la THD y potencia obtenida sobre 4ohms y sobre 8ohms? y cual seria la corriente de bias? 

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 8, 2017)

Diego German dijo:


> Esa distorsiona es a +-15VDC y con con carga de 8ohms :O te hago una consulta, si subo la tensión de alimentación hasta los +-20VDC, cual seria la THD y potencia obtenida sobre 4ohms y sobre 8ohms? y cual seria la corriente de bias?
> 
> Saludos.



Es una inquietud que también la están presentando miembros del otro foro: el querer llevarlo a mayores voltajes y, por ende, intentar obtener mayores potencias. Por un lado, hay miembros que ya disponen fuentes de entre +- 20 VDC y +- 24 VDC, reservadas para emplearlas mayoritariamente en amplificadores típicos de Pass. Ellos, como es lógico, quieren aprovecharlas (por un lado, porque las disponen y, por otro lado, porque quieren contrastar funcionamientos entre uno y otro amplificador, entre los cuales también hay un JLH (llamado TGM9) que no responde del todo como se esperaba de él). Hay otros que quieren emplear SMPS  ... Otros, quieren emplear alimentación simple y condensadores de acoplo a la salida  ...

Si bien existen infinidad de diseños que son muy flexibles a los cambios, éste, no es necesariamente el caso.

Yo les contestaría a todos que ha habido un estudio pormenorizado detrás de todo lo que se ha escogido y una determinada razón para que así sea. Se siguió un método (discutible o no, eso se puede ver luego).

Por ejemplo, para evitar la mayor cantidad de condensadores tanto en el paso de la señal como en la red de realimentación, se optó por alimentación dual. La necesidad de una alimentación dual no recae solamente en la eliminación de condensadores, sino que responde simultáneamente a una necesidad de mantener lo más "quieto" posible al amplificador en las condiciones de menor estridencia de la señal ó en las condiciones de ausencia de señal. Cuando me refiero a "quieto", estoy haciendo referencia al hecho de que el ruido a la salida sea el menor posible: ésto favorece que los microdetalles en los pasajes más débiles de la música no sean enmascarados por un piso de ruido excesivo.

¿Cómo se podía lograr ésto en un circuito, en la etapa de concepción del diseño? Aquí se planteó fijar cuatro variantes:

1) Alimentación simple y red de realimentación clásica R2-R1 y C en derivación.
2) Alimentación simple y red de realimentación R2-R1 (sin condensador en derivación).
3) Alimentación dual y red de realimentación clásica R2-R1 y C en derivación.
4) Alimentación dual y red de realimentación R2-R1 (sin condensador en derivación).

De estas cuatro opciones, si yo quería eliminar la mayor cantidad de condensadores, me quedan la 2) y 4).

Viendo la 2), vemos que la red de realimentación queda expuesta normalmente a VCC / 2, en reposo. Esto conlleva a que la disipación en reposo sea importante, si se pretende mantener bajos valores de resistencias para las de la red (para mantener la distorsión y el ruido de Johnson bajos). Con señal de gran excursión, la disipación instantánea aumenta, con el consecuente aumento del ruido de Johnson ante trenes de señal prolongados en el tiempo. Este último fenómeno no preocupa, porque el ruido de Johnson es enmascarado por la misma señal que es muchas veces superior. Pero el que sí preocupa es el ruido en reposo: si lo queremos mantener lo más bajo posible debemos sobredimensionar la disipación máxima de los componentes de la red => antipráctico y antieconómico en este caso.

Viendo la 4), vemos que la red de realimentación queda expuesta normalmente a muy pocos milivoltios, en reposo (producto del ajuste en la polarización que hay que hacer en la otra entrada del diferencial vertical, para que el voltaje de salida sea próximo a 0 V). Esto conlleva a que la disipación en reposo sea muy despreciable. Aquí, la temperatura de las dos resistencias de la red de realimentación, en reposo, es casi la de ambiente, con lo que el ruido de Johnson está gobernado más por el valor de la resistencia que por la temperatura alcanzada por sobre la de ambiente. Con esta temperatura limitada a casi la de ambiente (delta T casi de 0°C por sobre la ambiente), el ruido Johnson puede ser extremadamente bajo y el microdetalle asoma con holgura por sobre el piso de ruido. Con señal de gran excursión, la disipación instantánea aumenta, con el consecuente aumento del ruido de Johnson ante trenes de señal prolongados en el tiempo. Este último fenómeno no preocupa y es siempre inevitable, porque el ruido de Johnson es enmascarado por la misma señal que es muchas veces superior. El sobredimensionamiento de disipación de potencia máxima de las dos resistencias de la red de realimentación responde simultáneamente a mantener acotados tanto el ruido de Johnson como también la distorsión, más que a los requerimientos de la sola excursión máxima de la señal (para esto último, si calculan la potencia máxima necesaria para esas resistencias, se van a dar cuenta enseguida que existe otra razón mucho más importante como para sobredimensionarlas aún más).

La corriente de polarización de los transistores de entrada se fijó en torno a los 12.5 mA, para poder operarlos en su zona más lineal del hFE con la variación de Ic (meseta de la curva). Esto trae una ventaja adicional: el slew rate es bastante importante.

El bías de salida se eligió en torno a los 2 A, porque ahí es donde se comportan bastante lineales los mosfets de salida.

La única etapa más flexible es la polarización de entrada, que podría plantearse desde muchas maneras diferentes, de acuerdo a las necesidades.

Resumiendo: el secreto de su éxito y lo detallado en cómo podría reproducir una débil señal recae en la consideración especial de su red de realimentación. La muestra de la señal de la salida la toma la red de realimentación casi sin alteraciones más que de nivel (no hay participación de alinealidades de condensadores de ningún tipo dentro de la banda audible). Es sugerible el empleo de resistencias de metal film para esta red y en asociaciones que permitan mantener el más bajo voltaje aplicado a cada una en particular. Es por eso que los números de medición hablan por sí solos, debido a todas y cada una de las consideraciones aquí explicadas .

El otro secreto son la triple función de los dos transistores de señal: como amplificador diferencial vertical (para corregir errores), como cascodo (permite obtener una respuesta en frecuencia a lazo abierto casi libre de alinealidades y muy extendida) y como splitter de fase (con rampas de ganancia casi iguales hacia ambos colectores, a diferencia del de John Linsley Hood, que ofrece la asimetría natural del propio transistor funcionando solo). La ganancia de lazo abierto del bastode es mayor a la de un único transistor splitter ó, incluso, a la del mosfet empleado en la etapa de entrada el PLH: esto se refleja en los menores números de distorsión que el DLH obtiene por sobre el JLH y el PLH.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Sep 9, 2017)

Gracias por tu respuesta 
Te comento algo, en el otro ampli clase A, utilice una fuente convencional, con transformador de 3A y +-20DC ya rectificados, y al momento de conectar a la red eléctrica, la tensión caia hasta los +-16VDC,  el transformador calentaba bastante, y se escuchaba un zumbido molesto, tenia dos capacitores por rama de 4700uf... Luego conecte la fuente SMPS DC-DC  la tensión no cae en esta fuente se mantiene hasta en los mili-volts y e ampli no filtra ningún ruido apreciable :S suena muy bien con corriente de bias de 1.6A.


Saludos

PD. Entonces la tensión ideal es de +-15VDC  gracias cuando disponga de tiempo lo armo y lo pruebo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 17, 2017)

El miembro xrk971 del foro www.diyaudio.com comparó el espectro de distorsión de mi amplificador con el de un amplificador comercial clase AB altamente calificado, ambos a 2.83 V sobre 8 ohmios:



Aquí las mismas gráficas pero ampliadas:





Por último, subo el espectro de distorsión del amplificador insignia de Pass Labs, el Xs300, a una salida de 5 V (que es la única medición más cercana a la efectuada a mi amplificador que pude encontrar en la red):



Creo, humildemente, que los números hablan por sí solos. Tener presente que en mi amplificador se puede alterar ese perfil a voluntad y que el mostrado en este mismo post no es el que pertenece necesariamente a la menor THD que se podría lograr.

Creo, además, que se ha sacado uno de los mejores recursos (si no es el mejor) de solo cuatro transistores asociados con estrategia y sinergia absoluta, echando por tierra la innecesaria sofisticación de diseños que muchas veces se enseña académicamente para lograr la mayor excelencia de parámetros.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Nov 16, 2017)

Buenas, primeras pruebas, con entrada de audio en corto, alimentado con +-12ac, el bias sobre 1A, y el osffet rondando los 0mV, tarda unos 5m en estabilizarse el osfett, mañana subiré el bias a unos 2A si lo aguanta el disipador, como era de  esperar no veas como calienta, le pondré una carga a la salida del ampli, y lo seguire probando, seguro que es espectacular 
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 16, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, primeras pruebas, con entrada de audio en corto, alimentado con +-12ac, el bias sobre 1A, y el osffet rondando los 0mV, tarda unos 5m en estabilizarse el osfett, mañana subiré el bias a unos 2A si lo aguanta el disipador, como era de  esperar no veas como calienta, le pondré una carga a la salida del ampli, y lo seguire probando, seguro que es espectacular
> Saludos



Me alegro gratamente que deposites desinteresadamente confianza en mis engendros  !!!.

Ya con 1 A, puedes hacerlo "cantar" hermosamente y muy fuerte. No te olvides que si lo haces operar en push pull, el rendimiento es mayor que el del BBB13 o el del que armaste con bastode a la entrada.

Un gran abrazo, mi gran amigo y, que lo disfrutes !!!.


----------



## rulfo (Nov 17, 2017)

Buenas, Diego gracias!!
Lo he probado con un altavoz de  4ohm.
Sonido
0 ruidos, le he subido el bias a 1,5 A, calienta bastante como era de esperar, el disipador se mantiene a unos 49 grados con un ventilador soplando a una tensión de 6v,la tensión de osffet arranca en unos 200mV y en cuestion de unos  dos minuto se estabiliza a su valor de unos 0mV, (este valor es con la entrada de audio en corto y una carga de 4ohm a la salida) cuando le quito el corto a la entrada  y le conecto el audio desde un movil sin darle al play el osffet se estabiliza más rápido en cuestion de 1 minuto ya baja sobre los 0mV.
El potenciometro de 500 ohm lo tengo girado hacia el lado opuesto del bc550.

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 17, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> El potenciometro de 500 ohm lo tengo girado hacia el lado opuesto del bc550



Alrededor de la mitad de su recorrido, se encuentra el punto de la menor THD lograble y, hacia el lado opuesto donde se encuentra tu ajuste actual funciona en modo single ended .

Es hora que comiences a jugar con largas horas de escucha para encontrar el punto dulce de ese trimpot que mayormente te agrade.


----------



## rulfo (Nov 17, 2017)

Conforme vaya moviendo dicho trimpot, ¿habrá que controlar el bias y el osffet?? ¿O no tiene porque variar?
Ya son creo que 3 amplis tuyos los que tengo montados voy a mirar a ver que tienes por ahy
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 17, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Conforme vaya moviendo dicho trimpot, ¿habrá que controlar el bias y el osffet?? ¿O no tiene porque variar?
> Ya son creo que 3 amplis tuyos los que tengo montados voy a mirar a ver que tienes por ahy
> Saludos



Variar el ajuste del trimpot de 500 ohmios no debe alterar ni la corriente por el par de salida ni el offset. Puede existir un ligero transitorio al momento de variar el ajuste, pero todo tiene que estabilizarse a los valores previos del ajuste, luego de unos instantes.


----------



## Psyke (Dic 4, 2017)

Hola, qué tal, hace poco aprendimos amplificadores en clase A y AB en la Facultad, y de allí mi interés para preguntar:
¿por qué se opta por una entrada con un sólo transistor, en vez de una entrada con amplificador diferencial?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 4, 2017)

Psyke dijo:


> Hola, qué tal, hace poco aprendimos amplificadores en clase A y AB en la Facultad, y de allí mi interés para preguntar:
> ¿por qué se opta por una entrada con un sólo transistor, en vez de una entrada con amplificador diferencial?



La muy particular y rara configuración del amplificador de este mismo thread la he desarrollado a partir de ciertas premisas de diseño que me vengo imponiendo desde hace un tiempo: obtener los mejores parámetros de calidad posibles con la menor cantidad de etapas y elementos disponibles.

La menor cantidad de etapas responde a la necesidad de obtener un perfil espectral bien concreto, es decir, con un contenido armónico decreciente y que los armónicos creados sean mayoritariamente de bajo orden.

Indefectiblemente, una menor cantidad de etapas lleva a una menor cantidad de componentes involucrados, también.

En este mismo amplificador, si bien nos es común verlo así, existe un amplificador diferencial, aunque de disposición "vertical", a diferencia del clásico LTP "horizontal" implementado mediante los típicos dos transistores de la misma polaridad. La diferencia entre el vertical y el horizontal radica en que en el de mi diseño no es necesaria la clásica fuente de corriente constante que alimenta los dos emisores unidos (donde sería necesario un tercer transistor en configuración de CCS, el cual podría implementarse en torno a un zener ó a uno o dos diodos ó mediante a un cuarto transistor en forma de "ring of two", todos acompañados de sus debidas resistencias de polarización y/o limitación).

Si observás detenidamente el esquema, vas a ver que se emplean los cuatro terminales disponibles de este raro diferencial vertical: la base del BC560C (PNP) como entrada de señal, la base del BC550C (NPN) como señal de realimentación proveniente desde la salida, el colector del BC560C como salida invertida y el colector del BC550C como salida no invertida. Entre las bases se efectúa la comparación de error entre la entrada y salida y, mediante los colectores, envío las órdenes de corrección (en conjunto con el par de transistores de potencia de la etapa de salida).

Con ese raro diferencial vertical logro manejar en contrafase el par de transistores de potencia de salida con una excelente simetría, casi perfecta te diría, si el par de salida son mosfets (mejor que la de un único transistor splitter de fase como el que se suele ver en la típica compuerta 7400 o desde la que estoy convencido se basó John Linsley Hood para desarrollar su famoso JLH 1969).

Implementar un dos etapas y con diferencial LTP clásico a la entrada, es imposible obtener lo que con este amplificador fácilmente obtengo: el poder operar la salida en single ended puro ó en push pull (eligiendo el punto de operación a elección) y, además, que cuando opere en single ended puro tenga el carácter de tal. El LTP clásico cancela naturalmente y en mayor medida el H2, a diferencia del rush cascode (el diferencial vertical que empleo) que no lo hace. Esta imposibilidad del rush cascode la capitalizo estratégicamente para transferirla desde la misma etapa de entrada hacia la etapa de salida, otorgándole el carácter típico del single ended, si así lo deseara elegir con el trimpot correspondiente. Si deseara elegir operar la salida con la mayor simetría posible (es decir, en push pull), ese H2 que no se cancela en la misma etapa de entrada, lo "plancho" con el modo de operación de la etapa de salida, quedando un residual de Hs superiores extremadamente bajo, como lo demuestran las simulaciones y las mediciones reales .

El costo a pagar por esta etapa de entrada es el offset de voltaje de salida y su dependencia mayoritariamente con los parámetros de los transistores de entrada y la temperatura ambiente y la de esos mismos chips, que requiere de una muy cuidadosa compensación .

Otra pauta que me lleva a elegir también al rush cascode como etapa de entrada es que como la ganancia a lazo cerrado no es alta (por el contrario, es bastante baja), no necesito altísimas ganancias a lazo abierto para corregir con buena precisión. De todos modos, con el rush cascode obtengo una ganancia a lazo abierto bastante constante y muy extendida en frecuencia, de modo que me permite corregir con alta precisión aún en alta frecuencia (lo que no es muy común de ver en el LTP).

Espero me hayas entendido mi elección.


----------



## Psyke (Dic 4, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La muy particular y rara configuración del amplificador de este mismo thread la he desarrollado a partir de ciertas premisas de diseño que me vengo imponiendo desde hace un tiempo: obtener los mejores parámetros de calidad posibles con la menor cantidad de etapas y elementos disponibles.
> 
> La menor cantidad de etapas responde a la necesidad de obtener un perfil espectral bien concreto, es decir, con un contenido armónico decreciente y que los armónicos creados sean mayoritariamente de bajo orden.
> 
> ...





Excelente explicación, muchas gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 4, 2017)

Esto es algo que recientemente he hecho en el foro de www.diyaudio.com, aunque basado en el amplificador de este mismo thread, ya no es un amplificador de potencia propiamente dicho sino solo uno de corriente o simplemente buffer.

Lo que hice es hacerlo "cantar virtualmente" bajo dos ajustes de simetría: en single ended puro (con una tasa de distorsión más alta en relación a la otra modalidad posible, una nula cancelación de los Hs pares y los Hs superiores en franca descendencia) y en push pull (con la tasa de distorsión más baja posible y una cancelación mayoritaria de los Hs pares).

Comparen los tres archivos de audio en formato .wav y van a oir claramente las diferencias (aunque son sutiles). Fueron sampleados a 44,1 KHz y a 16 bits de resolución de amplitud.

Me gustaría que den una opinión subjetiva sobre qué tipo de modalidad de operación les agrada más escuchar . Disculpen lo breve de los archivos, pero lleva mucho tiempo generarlos con el simulador.


----------



## Diego German (Jul 19, 2018)

Hola diegomj, una consulta, ¿puedo utilizar los mosfet irfz44/48n?


----------



## angelwind (Ago 3, 2018)

Hola. Es posible elevar la tensión a +-20V reemplazando los mosfets por irfp250? Gracias.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 11, 2018)

Diego German dijo:


> Hola diegomj, una consulta, ¿puedo utilizar los mosfet irfz44/48n?


Disculpar mi demora en contestar. Creería que es posible, solo asegúrate de emplear disipadores con menor resistencia térmica que lo que hubiese sido necesario emplear con los IRFP150N originales. Ejemplo: Si para los IRFP150N originales y a 30,77 W de disipación en cada uno, requerís unos 1,24 °C / W para cada transistor para fijar la temperatura de juntura a no más de 100 °C; para los IRFZ44N y a similar disipación, requerís unos 0,43 °C / W para similar temperatura máxima de juntura. Todo ello es sin mica aislante, en ambos casos.



angelwind dijo:


> Hola. Es posible elevar la tensión a +-20V reemplazando los mosfets por irfp250? Gracias.


Todo es posible, solo que hay que recalcular que todos los parámetros sigan estando bajo los límites de operación segura y el drift térmico del par de entrada no se torne inmanejable e incompensable.


----------



## ngc1976 (May 17, 2020)

Hola Diegomj, si bien el hilo parece no tener movimiento desde hace 2 años, me tomo el atrevimiento de molestarte con un par de preguntas; seguiste probando tu diseño ?,desde  hace tiempo estoy con ganas de armar un pequeño amplificador clase A, he escuchado todo tipo de opiniones de los mismos y ahora en cuarentena dónde me sobra tiempo me encantaria realizar uno de ellos y entre los qué vi en el foro me gustaria ralizar el tuyo , el capacitor de entrada, sigue siendo de 4700 microfaradios ?, podría reemplazar los irfp150 por los fp50n06 ??, hubo algún tipo de modificación despues del tiempo transcurrido ?,  desde ya muchas gracias y perdón si ocasione algún tipo molestias , saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 17, 2020)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola Diegomj, si bien el hilo parece no tener movimiento desde hace 2 años, me tomo el atrevimiento de molestarte con un par de preguntas; seguiste probando tu diseño ?,desde  hace tiempo estoy con ganas de armar un pequeño amplificador clase A, he escuchado todo tipo de opiniones de los mismos y ahora en cuarentena dónde me sobra tiempo me encantaria realizar uno de ellos y entre los qué vi en el foro me gustaria ralizar el tuyo , el capacitor de entrada, sigue siendo de 4700 microfaradios ?, podría reemplazar los irfp150 por los fp50n06 ??, hubo algún tipo de modificación despues del tiempo transcurrido ?,  desde ya muchas gracias y perdón si ocasione algún tipo molestias , saludos



Hola!. Gracias por interesarte en el proyecto.

La construcción final de este amplificador aún espera la luz. Aboné la imágen mental de lo que podía ser, la pasé por un simulador (como normalmente voy puliendo luego mis ideas) y, cuando fuí verificando que llegaba a resultados muy prometedores, construí un canal a las apuradas (que fué el que se vé en los videos) y me asombré. Luego, pasó todo lo que conté aquí en cómo fué recibido en diyaudio.com y en las pruebas de fuego que le hizo un yanqui ahí (xrk971) y también el conocido australiano Hugh Dean (propietario de Aspen Amplifiers, empresa que dió origen al famoso AKSA 55, con un perfil de distorsión particularmente buscado y agradable). Con Hugh intercambiamos varios diseños, conceptos e ideas para probar en la manipulación del perfil de distorsión en la base netamente electrónica (es decir, en circuitos, excluyendo por el momento los transductores).

Desde ese ida y vuelta de los conceptos intercambiados con Hugh, he encontrado aún más atractivo y necesario integrar a los transductores en esos conceptos, entendiendo claramente ahora el porqué que ciertas electrónicas van como anillo al dedo con determinados transductores. Es por ello que entiendo que el desarrollo completo de un amplificador debe estar en total armonía a la respuesta concreta de los transductores con los que se lo deba emplear (son dos eslabones que no pueden estar conceptualmente desconectados). En relación parcial a parte del concepto que estoy buscando, está lo que viene sosteniendo Nelson Pass con la fase de determinadas componentes de la distorsión y la incidencia en la percepción de la escucha. Yo creo que su concepto queda parcialmente encaminado, si no se integran en él los transductores específicos con los que él sostiene ese cambio en la percepción. Creo, además, que para encaminar totalmente ese concepto, sería necesario conocer también cómo interactúa ese particular perfil de distorsión eléctrica con la distorsión propia del transductor, causando que lo que se perciba sea concretamente una marcada reducción de la distorsión acústica dentro de un rango de frecuencias y amplitudes que caigan en los umbrales de fácil detección (distorsión acústica última que es la que llega finalmente a nuestros oídos).

Hay varios amplis en clase A que podrías encarar: el JLH (como no propio y otros JLH que personalicé) y, como propios, el BBB13, éste mismo (DLH) y el Current Drive. Hay uno que hice también: el Single Ended Clase A de 5,1 W por canal.

El capacitor de entrada podrías bajarlo a valores de 220 uF o menos aún. El mosfet podrías reemplazarlo sin mayores inconvenientes. El esquema que te sugeriría, si te decantás por éste, es el que dispone de compensación de offset con dos pequeños BJTs.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 17, 2020)

Hola Diego, no había visto nunca este proyecto, ¡te pasaste con las explicaciones!

Un par de mensajes atrás (post #26) dejaste un buffer de corriente que despierta mi curiosidad.
Hace un par de años tratando de armarme un ampli chico para guitarra estuve probando y estudiando el tema de las válvulas, y noté que las amplificaciones en tensión en los preamplificadores son demasiado altas para atacar etapas de salida transitorizadas (mas allá de que aprendiendo mas con el tiempo me di cuenta que hubo cosas que hice mal).
¿Este búffer de corriente sería capaz de manejar entradas de nivel alto en tensión?, no te voy a pedir que lo desarrolles porque no tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero es para ir haciéndome la idea de cómo resolver ese tema.

un abrazo!


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 17, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Hola Diego, no había visto nunca este proyecto, ¡te pasaste con las explicaciones!
> 
> Un par de mensajes atrás (post #26) dejaste un buffer de corriente que despierta mi curiosidad.
> Hace un par de años tratando de armarme un ampli chico para guitarra estuve probando y estudiando el tema de las válvulas, y noté que las amplificaciones en tensión en los preamplificadores son demasiado altas para atacar etapas de salida transitorizadas (mas allá de que aprendiendo mas con el tiempo me di cuenta que hubo cosas que hice mal).
> ...



Hola!. Ese buffer deriva del DLH de este mismo thread. Podría admitir hasta cerca de 7 V RMS en su entrada, con una distorsión THD a 1 KHz de 0,001 % sobre 8 ohmios, que es cerca de 6 W (pudiendo llegar teóricamente a una THD a 1 KHz de 0,00007 % sobre 8 ohmios con 283 mV RMS, que es 10 mW). El perfil de distorsión es también ajustable como el DLH, pero con tan bajos niveles totales creo no sería perceptible la distinción entre un ajuste y otro totalmente extremo (PP / SE). Daría mejores números que el conocido MoFo de Michael  Rothacher.

Se le podría incorporar la compensación de offset desarrollada para el DLH (la que está hecha en base a dos BJTs).

Justamente en total oposición conceptual a la obtención de los menores niveles posibles de distorsión totales tanto en amplificadores como en bufferes, estaría algo como ésto rondando en mi cabeza desde hace un tiempo, lo que podría explicar parcialmente porqué un amplificador podría desempeñarse mejor que otro, cuando los cotejamos atacando un mismo parlante:






						Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares.
					

Efectivamente, el mismo.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Hice una vez un test de tono puro a un nivel de escucha normal para intentar descubrir cuánto mínimo de distorsión total podía llegar a detectar y llegué a números de cerca de 0,025 % como umbral con 46 años (sumándole H impares como el 3ero o el 5to, ya que H pares admito mucho más alto sin darme cuenta). Cualquier valor por debajo de eso, no creo podría discernirlo. De todos modos, si te fijás en la mejora de la prueba con el woofer, estaríamos en rangos posiblemente fácilmente distinguibles. Los parlantes candidatos a mejoras son los que mayor excursión deben hacer (woofer). Un parlante operando dentro de su rango más lineal, ofrece distorsiones con escaso contenido espectral (no más de H2, H3 y H4, cuanto mucho). Es por eso que los single ended podrían lograr algo favorable ahí (o por lo menos en un rango acotado de frecuencias y amplitudes).

Un abrazo!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hoy me llevo una gran sorpresa al notar una llamativa similitud entre un "nuevo" circuito que presentó por ZOOM Nelson Pass en la reciente BAF 2021 (Burning Amp Festival 2021) y mi amplificador DLH de este mismo thread, cuyo origen fué allá por el 2017.

En esa ocasión, el propio Nelson me felicitó por el diseño, aunque ahora veo que su "nuevo" invento brilla con luz ajena...

No le resto mérito, porque él es un grande, aunque me deja asombrado lo similar del esquema.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 18, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hoy me llevo una gran sorpresa al notar una llamativa similitud entre un "nuevo" circuito que presentó por ZOOM Nelson Pass en la reciente BAF 2021 (Burning Amp Festival 2021) y mi amplificador DLH de este mismo thread, cuyo origen fué allá por el 2017.
> 
> En esa ocasión, el propio Nelson me felicitó por el diseño, aunque ahora veo que su "nuevo" invento brilla con luz ajena...
> 
> ...



Aquí cuando Nelson mostró su interés por mi circuito.

Lo que yo no sabía en ese momento es que mi circuito pasaría a convertirse en "su proyecto", casi 4 años después.

No es que sean exactamente iguales, pero comparten llamativas similitudes de distribución y de asociación de varios de sus componentes.

Faltaría que sumara el bootstrap para operarlo en SE / PP, como en el DLH. En su esquema, Q1 y Q2 operan en complementario y la red de realimentación carece del clásico condensador, todo como en el DLH.

Cuando Rod Elliott presenta su DoZ, el propio Nelson desliza la idea que el circuito de Rod era una copia del de John Linsley Hood. Guerra de egos, posiblemente.

Ahora, ¿qué tendría yo que decir de su circuito?

Aún así, sigue siendo un iluminado que merece todos mis respetos, por lo que desinteresadamente ofrece a la comunidad DIY y a la especialidad.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El diseño probado allí fué este:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 159371



Hola Diego, llevo un tiempo siguiendo tu diseño aquí y en DiyAudio. Es un excelente amplificador, muy pequeño en tamaño pero descomunal en prestaciones.

Quisiera hacerte unas preguntas para poder intentar elaborar una etapa para pruebas.

El diagrama mas amigable para ensamble que recomiendas seria el que esta en el mensaje citado?

En DiyAudio abogaban por el uso de resistores en serie con la puerta de los FET, alrededor de 200 Ohms, son estrictamente necesarios?

También comentaron al respecto de la conducción cruzada de la salida con voltajes arriba de 3V de entrada y una solución de agregar un resistor de 1k8 a la base del NPN del par vertical, que opinas al respecto de esa modificación respecto a tu idea original?

Por ultimo, recuerdo haber visto un comentario tuyo respecto a la modificación de una fuente de poder lineal en base a la configuración de los puentes rectificadores para cuando se usan varios rieles de tensión (Voltaje bajo y alto), esto para una operación mas segura en caso de falla en los condensadores... Solo que ya no encuentro el mensaje en cuestión, me gustaría saber un poco mas al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 9, 2021)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hola Diego, llevo un tiempo siguiendo tu diseño aquí y en DiyAudio. Es un excelente amplificador, muy pequeño en tamaño pero descomunal en prestaciones.
> 
> Quisiera hacerte unas preguntas para poder intentar elaborar una etapa para pruebas.
> 
> ...



Ante todo, muchísimas gracias por interesarte en este amplificador.

El diagrama citado es el que probaron ahí en Diyaudio. Es el que tendría más en control el offset de salida. El de mis pruebas personales, no poseía ese agregado para compensar los corrimientos de voltaje en la salida., solo fué de lo más básico como para poder probarlo. Ese complemento es necesario si vas a trabajar con alimentación dual y acople directo en la salida. También existió un diseño no publicado para auriculares hecho y probado por XRK, modificado en conjunto con Hugh Dean (AKSA), con fuente simple y acoplado capacitivamente a la salida, si no mal recuerdo (del cual no hubo mucha más data de la que hay ahí en Diyaudio).

Es práctica común agregar esos resistores stoppers, que con el empleo de los IRFP150N podrían adquirir valores hasta de 470 ohmios, no más. En mis pruebas y en muchas implementaciones no las he empleado nunca, francamente, aunque nunca tuve problemas de ningún tipo. Aún así, no sigas mis pasos en ello, ya que no hieren nada dentro del rango escuchable y pueden evitar algún dolor de cabeza, posiblemente.

Lo de la conducción cruzada, la planteó un miembro que pretendía usarlo a mucho más voltaje que el admisible de entrada, lo cual me parece un despropósito, si se emplea dentro de sus parámetros y para los fines para los cuales fué diseñado (excitado desde una salida de reproductor de CD, cuyo nivel suele ser bastante importante). Creo es más factible un rediseño de las ganancias y un nuevo chequeo de los parámetros de calidad a esas nuevas ganancias, de ser necesario otro valor de voltaje admisible de entrada.

Lo de la fuente, creo haberlo mencionado en un diseño de fuente de un amplificador de APEX y, creo, que aquí también lo traje a colación, solo que no recuerdo dónde exactamente. El riesgo de cómo lo propone él es importante, más cuando los componentes involucrados son terriblemente caros, si se destruyen. Para peor, existe riesgo de destrucción progresiva. Cuando lo encuentre, te lo subo.

Gracias, una vez más y suerte con el proyecto.

Aquí agrego lo que encontré de lo de la fuente de APEX:






						Amplifcador clase H de Apex H900
					

Les dejo este amplifcador clase H. Posiblemente sea muy costoso elaborarlo pero al menos dejar estos archivos aca para estudiarlo y no compremeterse, bueno. Llevo tiempo siguindo los projectos del señor Mile de Serbia y el es un buen diseñador de amplificadores de audio aca les dejo el Apex H900...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

